# Platy lost orientation



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Heya, just put in 4 platies into the tank this afternoon, came back this evening and one of them seems to have completly lost it's orientation, as in likes to swim in circles on it's side, and can't seem to float upright like the other fish. Ideas, suggestions, diagnosis' welcome.

PH 7
Temp 76
GH 120
CH 120
Ammonia 0
Na2 0
Na3 0
Waterchange = 1x10% daily


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

i dont think its an orientation problem. it might be a swim bladder issue. move him/her to a QT and feed it shelled boiled peas. i've used this before and worked for me....it might help ur platy.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

You think it's constipated?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

you never know....


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yep, it was constipation, good trick with the peas. poor platy looked like it was giving birth, poop about as long as it's body, and a good cloud at the end =P it's swimming correctly again.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

awesome! am glad the lil one is fine!


----------

